# Installing a threadless headset without a press?



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Is there any way to install a threadless headset with a bearing cup press? Or do I have to spend $120 for the park HHP-2?

Thanks


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1190007


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

The best way to do it is bring your favorite mechanic a 12 pack of Fat Tire Ale. Usually gets it in right the first time, and quick!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Both are good suggestions. Google "DIY Headset Press" and you'll see numerous examples of homebrewed designs that work great.


----------



## Zackb911 (Mar 20, 2010)

I did it last night with a barbell set... You know the ones with the plates and the threaded nut that screws them down. I saw it on a youtube video and it worked perfectly for installing my crane creek S-3 and it was my first headset install at that!


----------



## Zackb911 (Mar 20, 2010)

Like this:


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Zackb911 said:


> Like this:


I like it.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Turned a press fiting with the lathe keeping everything inline then picked up a big bolt from HD or Lowes. Works every time. As the standards are ever changing I just keep making new tools.


----------



## suprcivic (Aug 17, 2008)

i didn't bother clicking on all the links, i'm sure they all explain the same thing, but my DIY headset press is way simple and effective.

i have an 10" piece of all-thread (threaded bar), a couple of big washers that are bigger than the headset cups, and a nut on either end.

just be careful that it presses the cups straight down.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Zackb911 said:


> Like this:


Pretty cool, especially if you happen to have a weight set like that hanging around.


----------



## jreed3 (Feb 12, 2004)

suprcivic said:


> i didn't bother clicking on all the links, i'm sure they all explain the same thing, but my DIY headset press is way simple and effective.
> 
> i have an 10" piece of all-thread (threaded bar), a couple of big washers that are bigger than the headset cups, and a nut on either end.
> 
> just be careful that it presses the cups straight down.


I used the same thing...works like a charm!


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

savagemann said:


> The best way to do it is bring your favorite mechanic a 12 pack of Fat Tire Ale. Usually gets it in right the first time, and quick!


might be done quick if you actually show up with good beer


----------



## MikeDee (Nov 17, 2004)

Zackb911 said:


> Like this:


That's neat, but I wonder if there is enough leverage to push the cups all the way in.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

MikeDee said:


> That's neat, but I wonder if there is enough leverage to push the cups all the way in.


it's a screw, same as a press. Should be.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

A hammer and short length of 2x4.
Not the best option but it's certainly a way to install without a press.

For the record, I suggest a press.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

swift said:


> A hammer and short length of 2x4.
> Not the best option but it's certainly a way to install without a press.
> 
> For the record, I suggest a press.


I either use that method or just a rubber mallet. I've used the rubber mallet technique on probably 20+ bikes in the past two years, and I've never once had a single problem with warping of the cups.

FWIW, I have a home-made headset press that works as well, but it just takes a lot longer.


----------



## Wallzee (May 29, 2010)

Go the all thread and plate option, turns out to be a handy bit of kit to have kicking around.

I've got a big ol' coarse thread bolt from a WA1200 Komatsu Loader (probably M24 or larger) with suitably large (i.e. massive) washers. 
That works beautifully because of the coarse thread, but not everyone is privileged enough to have a minesite workshop at their disposal....


----------



## segura (Jul 24, 2007)

I just ordered the HHP-2 and moved on . . . wasn't comfortable jacking with a $2000+ carbon frame


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

Evo. said:


> Is there any way to install a threadless headset with a bearing cup press? Or do I have to spend $120 for the park HHP-2?
> 
> Thanks


No, you can spend $70 (or less depending on the sale) on the Nashbar press

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_125105_-1_201492_10000_200498

or $55 on the Pricepoint press.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...Tools/Sette-Torx-ST-107-Bearing-Cup-Press.htm

I've done the long-bolt/nut/washer thing, but a real headset press (even the Nashbar one) is much faster.

JMJ


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for all the bits of advice here guys, I went for a threaded bar option and the pipe cut crossways for the removal tool, worked an absolute treat!

From my experience in order to ensure that the removal tool works best, bend the four quarters out slightly, place it in the head tube and see which quarters are in the right place and which ones aren't then remove and bend the relevant quarter out further. This will ensure that you get equal contact all around the bearing cup and it will come out cleanly.

Here's the kit:


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

you'll want to drill a hole at the end of each slot in the pipe, or it'll want to keep splitting.

I made a few of these out of copper pipe back in the day!:thumbsup:


----------



## rage-day (May 31, 2012)

Another good refinement, thanks Logbiter


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

customfab said:


> might be done quick if you actually show up with good beer


we have a customer that will without fail bring donut holes everytime he comes in the shop. guess who gets their bike the next day during the summer?


----------



## Palapapapa (Oct 8, 2010)

I did it with three of those home depot clamps. The kind that use a trigger mechanism to close. One on each side and one on the front. 5min later it was done. I couldn't seem to get the threaded rod to work quite right. However, the barbell trick sounds like a winner.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Threaded rod with washers here, works great and was free


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*Got by with a Rubber Mallet.*

Just last night, I messed around with the washers, nuts, and threaded bar for about 30 minutes. Didn't get anywhere. Rod kept creeping and scratching the inside and top of the headset.

Grabbed the rubber mallet.

Just 4-5 whacks and it was done. The sound changed in pitch when the cups were seated.

Your results may vary. I can't recommend it - I can just give witness that it worked.

***
EDIT: It's worth noting that I _wasn't_ doing this on a chi-chi carbon frame with a Chris King headset.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I just press the cup in a little with my finger and then grab the frame by the rear triangle and beat the head tube against a sidewalk. Works every time! :thumbsup:


----------



## SkidVicious (Apr 24, 2005)

suprcivic said:


> i didn't bother clicking on all the links, i'm sure they all explain the same thing, but my DIY headset press is way simple and effective.
> 
> i have an 10" piece of all-thread (threaded bar), a couple of big washers that are bigger than the headset cups, and a nut on either end.
> 
> just be careful that it presses the cups straight down.


same here, but i did a bit of overkill: I cut out some half inch plate and drilled it, then added washer and bolts. cost me zero, i got all the materials at my old job.

but yeah make sure the rod is parallel to the HT.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

I've always installed headset cups by bashing them in with a hammer & block of wood. I've done it dozens of times with everything from cheap aluminum frames and $10 headsets to high end steel frames with Chris King headsets. So far, so good. I keep thinking about making a DIY headset press but I never get around to it, maybe next time.


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Ive tried the washers/rod thing but its a real PITA to keep everything straight and parallel to the headtube. Since then Ive just carefully banged them in with a hammer, never had a problem. My removal tool is a hammer and a 8" socket extension, jusy bang it out carefully in alternating spots so it comes out straight. but since your results may vary, my official recommendation is a press.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

support your local bike coop. a few bucks and you can use their headset press. and you help people who ride bikes.


----------

